# Hot Water Heater Anode.



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

I just finished helping a friend of my winterize their 2006 PUMA 30 BHS. when I removed the drain plug from the water heater it had a 8" long anode attached to it. this trailer has only been used two summers and the anode was so badly corroded that it was only being held to the nut by a 1/4" piece.
I am not sure of the brand of heater, but it was a gas only model. I know that the anode is a sacrificial piece, but is it normal to have to be replaced in the short time this trailer has been used. ( 15 weekend trips at the most.)


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

If it is 2 years old, then yes, they go bad quickly.

I think they say that as long as there is some material there, you are OK.

The 1/4 inch is a steel rod that holds the sacrificial metal.

Steve


----------



## Flat Red (May 18, 2008)

We pulled ours out this fall and will probably replace it. I've been told that it is just good practice to replace every 1-2 years. We'll be making it an annual tradition...


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Do you know how often he drained the water heater? I drain ours after each trip.


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

H2oSprayer said:


> Do you know how often he drained the water heater? I drain ours after each trip.


I don`t think it has ever been drained. they didn`t even winterize last year.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

It also depends on whats in the water, hardness of the water and chlorine, fluoride added to the water. In a standard 40 gallon residental water heater the 34" anode is good for 6 years. James


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

probably depends on where they get the water and whats in the water. I would think water with certain acidic levels would eat at it faster. I would certainly replace it.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I leave my water heater filled all spring and summer as it's at a permanent site. At the end of the season the anode rod always needs replaced.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with whats in the water would probably determine how frequent to replace. We were told to check it at the end of the season and replace if needed.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

BOAT MAN said:


> I just finished helping a friend of my winterize their 2006 PUMA 30 BHS. when I removed the drain plug from the water heater it had a 8" long anode attached to it. this trailer has only been used two summers and the anode was so badly corroded that it was only being held to the nut by a 1/4" piece.
> I am not sure of the brand of heater, but it was a gas only model. I know that the anode is a sacrificial piece, but is it normal to have to be replaced in the short time this trailer has been used. ( 15 weekend trips at the most.)


1/4' is typical on some.....my old one was like that at the nut


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Do you know how often he drained the water heater? I drain ours after each trip.


Once per year for us.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

The sacrificial anode rods deteriorate (oxidize) faster, the longer the water heater is filled with water. It is a chemical reaction between two dissimilar metals that is made possible by the water that contacts both surfaces. And minerals, chlorine, etc. can help speed up that reaction. The life of the anode rod depends on the water and how long the water heater is filled.

I used to replace our anode rod once each year, on our pop-up. But that's because I never drained the water heater throughout the camping season and it deteriorated almost completely each year. If I drained the water heater after each trip (which would cut down on the normal anode rod deterioration), there was no way to refill it unless the camper was set up. So it would take 6+ gallons of water from the 20 gallon fresh tank just to refill the water heater (and lines).

On a travel trailer, that is not nearly as bad. If it were me (and my 2007 Outback doesn't have an anode rod), I'd drain the water heater after each trip - if it will be sitting for more than two weeks - and then leave the rod out until my next trip. Come time for the next trip, I'd replace the anode rod and while filling the fresh tank, I'd go inside and turn on the pump, open a hot water faucet farthest from the heater, and then refill the hot water heater (lest I lose that first six gallons).

But I just have a drain plug - no anode - and I still drain the hot water tank after each trip. The water can get funky when sitting in there for long periods. Then the water smells bad for awhile, afterward.

Also, don't forget to flush out the oxidized residue (from the anode rod) out of the water heater. They make a little "J-shaped" fitting (a snout, if you will) that fits on the end of a garden hose. You insert it in the WH drain opening and it reaches all the way to the backwall of the WH and directs the flow of water back toward the drain opening, flushing out all the chalky, white residue. My neighbor had one and they work great.

Just my $.02

Mike


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Every 2 years for us, but we have hard water with lots of nasty minerals to eat away at things, better the anode than the other parts of the heater.

Steve


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I can tell you what, when we were taking showers late in the season you could smell the iron content in the water from where the anode was getting really bad. Next time this happens I'll know exactly what it is and change it out asap.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

H2oSprayer said:


> Do you know how often he drained the water heater? *I drain ours after each trip.
> *


Do you have some sort of quick release valve or the standard plug?


----------



## BOAT MAN (Apr 7, 2008)

Do all water heaters have a anode in them?
as far as I know I do not have one in my outback 30RLS. my drain plug is made of plastic.


----------



## rjsurfer (Dec 19, 2007)

Atwoods don't need them.

Ron W.


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

BOAT MAN said:


> Atwoods don't need them.
> 
> Ron W.


I did a quick Google search because I as well only have a nylon plug and found that Atwood hot water heaters "feature an Aluminum Clad Tank meaning less weight as well as eliminating the need for an anode rod."

I also found that adding one to an Atwood tank would void any warranty you may still have, but according to Atwood its not necessary anyway.

Brad


----------

